# Places to hog hunt?



## camcbride0521 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a friend that is coming in from Virginia wanting to do some hog hunting. Can anybody point me in a direction of some decent places? Or does anyone want somebody to come take out a few for them?


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 15, 2016)

If you dont already have access to hogs, start looking for a guide


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Nov 21, 2016)

Seems like it would be easy to find am place since every one hates tHem. However they don't hate them enough to let some one come kill them I promise you.  This time of year the ones on WMAs have had enough gun shots that they stay far as they can away.  I agree with holton. Find a guide.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 21, 2016)

camcbride0521 said:


> I have a friend that is coming in from Virginia wanting to do some hog hunting. Can anybody point me in a direction of some decent places? Or does anyone want somebody to come take out a few for them?



Since you have McDonough as base camp, look at Charlie Elliott, Oconee, or head South to oaky........check the WMAs you can get maps and you dont really need to scout, just GO! Get in the woods! Either of those places has Hogs, but Elliott gets probably the most pressure in that area........I'd go to OAKY WOODS!

Check the seasons and dates for each WMA, they may be different.....e.g Deer firearms season on Allatoona, but small game at Pinelog. I always go to Pinelog so I have to take my .22mag(Rimfire), but I may go to Allatoona so I can carry my AR..............Been meaning to go there too, but access is Horrible


----------



## George30022 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just a quick question to all regarding Hunting these WMA's - I seem to constantly see one negitave... NO ATV's - I have hunting land in Gordon Co, and without a ATV - your screwed. Just how do you all get around any of these WMA's if you cant travel VIA an ATV ? Are the roads that good ?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

Ft Stewart


----------



## Milkman (Nov 29, 2016)

Be sure to check on out of state license requirements regarding the hunt and especially on a WMA if you go that route.

Good luck !!!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 29, 2016)

George30022 said:


> Just a quick question to all regarding Hunting these WMA's - I seem to constantly see one negitave... NO ATV's - I have hunting land in Gordon Co, and without a ATV - your screwed. Just how do you all get around any of these WMA's if you cant travel VIA an ATV ? Are the roads that good ?



We mostly walk.........sometimes the gates are open and you can drive to certain areas, but then we walk. No biggie, just walk uphill if you can
There will be no riding an ATV to a Tree stand......

If you can afford it, do a Night hunt with thermals! You will ride around with night and thermal vision, then stalk pigs you can see. Shooting them with ARs etc would be a blast. Pretty much the only near guarantee hunt you can go on too(other than a hunt with dogs-and maybe check that out too).........there are a few outfitters that do this so you should have no problem finding someone to take you............EVERYTHING would be furnished from the land to the armory etc.......you just got to pay


----------



## across the river (Nov 30, 2016)

If you have someone coming from out of state to hog hunt, you have no access to any private land with hogs, and you are going go hunt public land you have never been on blind, the only way you all are going to get any sausage is to go to the Waffle House and order some with your eggs and hash browns.  As others have said, you only real option (at least in terms of having any hope at success), is to hire a guide.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 1, 2016)

across the river said:


> If you have someone coming from out of state to hog hunt, you have no access to any private land with hogs, and you are going go hunt public land you have never been on blind, the only way you all are going to get any sausage is to go to the Waffle House and order some with your eggs and hash browns.  As others have said, you only real option (at least in terms of having any hope at success), is to hire a guide.



I have to disagree..........1st time my BFF and I went to Oaky woods, we saw either a Bear or Big hog within 5 minutes of getting out of the truck(crossed a power line). Then a Monster Buck on same power line!
A few hours later, we saw a sounder of pigs, but got winded and they were gon...........a little while later, I killed two hogs
I agree you'd have a better chance with a guide, but for me, I just want to be in the woods...........go get in the woods where there are pigs and there is a "Chance" to harvest a hog..........Wind wind wind-In your face!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 1, 2016)

Im not sure the OP is even reading the thread. Over two weeks and no additional posts


----------

